# Free bodybuilding books



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Have noticed a lot of you have been wondering about certain books to read etc.

I have downloaded pretty much every BBing book available online lol and this download has got the best ones so i thought i would share

I havent read them all but I will highlight the ones which i think are definitely worth reading, heres the list :-





01. 30 Biggest Lies In Bodybuilding.pdf [170KB]


02. Abs 4 Life.pdf [5MB]


03. Alpha Books - 2000 - Complete Idiots Guide to Fitness - ISBN 0028636589 - 557s - EEn.pdf [46MB]


04. Alpha Books - 2000 - Complete Idiots Guide to Weight Training - ISBN 0028631978 - 457s.pdf [8MB]


05. Alwyn Cosgrove - Strength And Conditioning Interrogations.pdf [2MB]


06. Anthony Hellis - The Secrets to Gaining Muscle Mass Fast.pdf [4MB]


07. Bill Phillips - Body For Life.pdf [39MB]


08. BodyBuilding - Secret Exercises.pdf [1MB]


09. Bodybuilding - Weightlifting Training Database Book.pdf [6MB]


10. Brooks Kubik - Dinosaur Bodyweight Training.pdf [23MB]


11. Brooks Kubik - Dinosaur Training.pdf [40MB]


12. Brooks Kubik - The Dinosaur Strength Training Notebook.pdf [8MB]


13. Chad Waterbury - Muscle Revolution.pdf [14MB]


14. Charles Atlas - Bodybuilding Course.pdf [4MB]


15. Charles Poliquin - No Holds Barred Interview (2005).pdf [668KB]


16. Charles Poliquin - The Poliquin Principles.pdf [77MB]


17. Charles Staley - The Unnatural Athlete.pdf [3MB]


18. Charles Staley - Ultimate Arms.pdf [3MB]


19. Chemical Wizardry - Anabolic Steroids for Bodybuilders.pdf [414KB]


20. Chris Aceto - Championship Bodybuilding.pdf [4MB]


21. Christian Thibaudeau - The Black Book of Training Secrets (2003).pdf [5MB]


22. Christian Thibaudeau - Theory and Application of Modern Strength and Power Methods (2004).pdf [3MB]


23. Critical Bench - Customized Bench Press Program.pdf [2MB]


24. Dan Duchaine - Dirty Dieting Newsletter.pdf [14MB]


25. David Grisaffi - 6 Weeks To 6 Pack Abs.pdf [2MB]


26. David Grisaffi - Flatten Your Abs.pdf [2MB]


27. David Kirsch - The Ultimate New York Body Plan.pdf [5MB]


28. Dennis B. Weis - Personal Powerlifting.pdf [1MB]


29. Doggcrapp Blasting and Cruising.pdf [67KB]


30. Doggcrapp How To Cure Shoulder Problems.pdf [87KB]


31. Doggcrapp Training.pdf [110KB]


32. Doggcrapp Workout Schedules.pdf [62KB]


33. Ellington Darden - Bigger Muscles in 42 Days.pdf [16MB]


34. Frederic Delavier - Guide-de-musculation.pdf [29MB]


35. Frederic Delavier - Strength Training Anatomy 2nd Edition.pdf [85MB]


36. Health - The Secrets of Awesome Abs.pdf [711KB]


37. Healthy Low Carb Recipes.pdf [1MB]


38. James P. Jordan - Underground Body building Secrets.pdf [2MB]


39. Jason Ferruggia - 101 Greatest Exercises For Size.pdf [663KB]


40. Jason Ferruggia - Tap Out.pdf [5MB]


41. Jeff Anderson - Unleashed.pdf [2MB]


42. Jeff Trozer - Huge Gains Fast.pdf [666KB]


43. John Basedown - Fitness Made Simple.pdf [9MB]


44. John E. Sarno - Healing Back Pain.pdf [1MB]


45. John Hoberman - Testosterone Dreams.pdf [3MB]


46. John Little - Beginning Bodybuilding.pdf [8MB]


47. L. Rea - Building The Perfect Beast.pdf [2MB]


48. L. Rea - Chemical_Muscle_Enhancement.pdf [2MB]


49. Laymans Guides - Episode 3.pdf [8MB]


50. Mark Rippetoe - Starting Strength.pdf [17MB]


51. Mark The Lisles - 12 weeks to better body.pdf [10MB]


52. Matt Fitzgerald - Complete Triathlon Book.pdf [6MB]


53. Matt Retherford - Negative Calories.pdf [646KB]


54. Michael Geary - The Truth About Six Pack Abs.pdf [2MB]


55. Mick Hart - Laymans Guide To Steroids 1.pdf [812KB]


56. Mick Hart - Laymans.Guide.to.Steroids.2.pdf [4MB]


57. Nelson Montana - Bodybuilding Truth.pdf [214KB]


58. Nelson Montana - Bottomline Bodybuilding.pdf [2MB]


59. Pavel Tsatsouline - Beyond Bodybuilding.pdf [9MB]


60. Pavel Tsatsouline - Bullet Proof Abs.2.pdf [2MB]


61. Pavel Tsatsouline - Bullet Proof Abs.pdf [2MB]


62. Pavel Tsatsouline - Naked Warrior.pdf [4MB]


63. Pavel Tsatsouline - Power to the People 2.pdf [4MB]


64. Pavel Tsatsouline - Power to the People_part1.pdf [2MB]


65. Pavel Tsatsouline - Power to the People_part2.pdf [3MB]


66. Pavel Tsatsouline - Power to the People_part3.pdf [2MB]


67. Pavel Tsatsouline - Relax Into Stretch.pdf [3MB]


68. Pavel Tsatsouline - Super Joints.pdf [3MB]


69. Pete Sisco - 3 Things You Must Know For Gain A Mass Size.pdf [373KB]


70. Pete Sisco - CNS Workout.pdf [726KB]


71. Pete Sisco - PF Calculator.xls [17KB]


72. Pete Sisco -Train Smart Weight Training.pdf [2MB]


73. Ross Enamait - The Underground Guide To Warrior Fitness.pdf [2MB]


74. Shawn C. LeBrun - 12 Simple Steps to Get Huge.pdf [658KB]


75. Steve Holman & Jonathan Lawson - The Ultimate MASS WORKOUT.pdf [4MB]


76. Stuart Mcrobert - Beyond Brawn 2Nd Edition.pdf [4MB]


77. Stuart Mcrobert - Big Bench.pdf [9MB]


78. Stuart McRobert - Hard Gainer.pdf [1MB]


79. Stuart McRobert - Weight Training Techniques.pdf [15MB]


80. Stuart McRobert - Why Conventional Bodybuilding Methods Suck.pdf [270KB]


81. The Periodization Bible - Powerlifting Article.pdf [28KB]


82. Tom Venuto - Bodybuilding Applied - Big Fat Lies.pdf [502KB]


83. Tom Venuto - Bodybuilding vs Strength Training.pdf [113KB]


84. Tom Venuto - Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle.pdf [2MB]


85. Tom Venuto - Measure Your Own Body Fat.pdf [853KB]


86. Tom Venuto - Mission Abdominals.pdf [798KB]


87. Torrent_downloaded_from_Demonoid.com.txt [47 bytes]


88. TurbulenceTraining Intro.pdf [9MB]


89. US Navy - SEAL Physical Fitness Guide.pdf [16MB]


90. Vince Gironda - Legend and Myth (334 pages).pdf [28MB]


91. Vince Gironda - Training Secrets.pdf [268KB]


92. Will Brink - Brinks Bodybuilding Revealed.pdf [7MB]


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

well thats odd


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

U got the address?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL i had a list and an address and everything lol http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Mass-Workout-ebooks/41967f381a1b76a15c4c74bc5982183d30cdc2c2b385

can any mods help with the list as i have highlighted the decent books and when i go to edit post it says that its there


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Lol nice one


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

*01. 30 Biggest Lies In Bodybuilding.pdf [170KB]*

*
02. Abs 4 Life.pdf [5MB]*

*
03. Alpha Books - 2000 - Complete Idiots Guide to Fitness - ISBN 0028636589 - 557s - EEn.pdf [46MB]*

*
04. Alpha Books - 2000 - Complete Idiots Guide to Weight Training - ISBN 0028631978 - 457s.pdf [8MB]*

*
05. Alwyn Cosgrove - Strength And Conditioning Interrogations.pdf [2MB]*

*
06. Anthony Hellis - The Secrets to Gaining Muscle Mass Fast.pdf [4MB]*

*
07. Bill Phillips - Body For Life.pdf [39MB]*

*
08. BodyBuilding - Secret Exercises.pdf [1MB]*

*
09. Bodybuilding - Weightlifting Training Database Book.pdf [6MB]*

*
10. Brooks Kubik - Dinosaur Bodyweight Training.pdf [23MB]*

*
11. Brooks Kubik - Dinosaur Training.pdf [40MB]*

*
12. Brooks Kubik - The Dinosaur Strength Training Notebook.pdf [8MB]*

*
13. Chad Waterbury - Muscle Revolution.pdf [14MB]*

*
14. Charles Atlas - Bodybuilding Course.pdf [4MB]*

*
15. Charles Poliquin - No Holds Barred Interview (2005).pdf [668KB]*

*
16. Charles Poliquin - The Poliquin Principles.pdf [77MB]*

*
17. Charles Staley - The Unnatural Athlete.pdf [3MB]*

*
18. Charles Staley - Ultimate Arms.pdf [3MB]*

*
19. Chemical Wizardry - Anabolic Steroids for Bodybuilders.pdf [414KB]*

*
20. Chris Aceto - Championship Bodybuilding.pdf [4MB]*

*
21. Christian Thibaudeau - The Black Book of Training Secrets (2003).pdf [5MB]*

*
22. Christian Thibaudeau - Theory and Application of Modern Strength and Power Methods (2004).pdf [3MB]*

*
23. Critical Bench - Customized Bench Press Program.pdf [2MB]*

*
24. Dan Duchaine - Dirty Dieting Newsletter.pdf [14MB]*

*
25. David Grisaffi - 6 Weeks To 6 Pack Abs.pdf [2MB]*

*
26. David Grisaffi - Flatten Your Abs.pdf [2MB]*

*
27. David Kirsch - The Ultimate New York Body Plan.pdf [5MB]*

*
28. Dennis B. Weis - Personal Powerlifting.pdf [1MB]*

*
29. Doggcrapp Blasting and Cruising.pdf [67KB]*

*
30. Doggcrapp How To Cure Shoulder Problems.pdf [87KB]*

*
31. Doggcrapp Training.pdf [110KB]*

*
32. Doggcrapp Workout Schedules.pdf [62KB]*

*
33. Ellington Darden - Bigger Muscles in 42 Days.pdf [16MB]*

*
34. Frederic Delavier - Guide-de-musculation.pdf [29MB]*

*
35. Frederic Delavier - Strength Training Anatomy 2nd Edition.pdf [85MB]*

*
36. Health - The Secrets of Awesome Abs.pdf [711KB]*

*
37. Healthy Low Carb Recipes.pdf [1MB]*

*
38. James P. Jordan - Underground Body building Secrets.pdf [2MB]*

*
39. Jason Ferruggia - 101 Greatest Exercises For Size.pdf [663KB]*

*
40. Jason Ferruggia - Tap Out.pdf [5MB]*

*
41. Jeff Anderson - Unleashed.pdf [2MB]*

*
42. Jeff Trozer - Huge Gains Fast.pdf [666KB]*

*
43. John Basedown - Fitness Made Simple.pdf [9MB]*

*
44. John E. Sarno - Healing Back Pain.pdf [1MB]*

*
45. John Hoberman - Testosterone Dreams.pdf [3MB]*

*
46. John Little - Beginning Bodybuilding.pdf [8MB]*

*
47. L. Rea - Building The Perfect Beast.pdf [2MB]*

*
48. L. Rea - Chemical_Muscle_Enhancement.pdf [2MB]*

*
49. Laymans Guides - Episode 3.pdf [8MB]*

*
50. Mark Rippetoe - Starting Strength.pdf [17MB]*

*
51. Mark The Lisles - 12 weeks to better body.pdf [10MB]*

*
52. Matt Fitzgerald - Complete Triathlon Book.pdf [6MB]*

*
53. Matt Retherford - Negative Calories.pdf [646KB]*

*
54. Michael Geary - The Truth About Six Pack Abs.pdf [2MB]*

*
55. Mick Hart - Laymans Guide To Steroids 1.pdf [812KB]*

*
56. Mick Hart - Laymans.Guide.to.Steroids.2.pdf [4MB]*

*
57. Nelson Montana - Bodybuilding Truth.pdf [214KB]*

*
58. Nelson Montana - Bottomline Bodybuilding.pdf [2MB]*

*
59. Pavel Tsatsouline - Beyond Bodybuilding.pdf [9MB]*

*
60. Pavel Tsatsouline - Bullet Proof Abs.2.pdf [2MB]*

*
61. Pavel Tsatsouline - Bullet Proof Abs.pdf [2MB]*

*
62. Pavel Tsatsouline - Naked Warrior.pdf [4MB]*

*
63. Pavel Tsatsouline - Power to the People 2.pdf [4MB]*

*
64. Pavel Tsatsouline - Power to the People_part1.pdf [2MB]*

*
65. Pavel Tsatsouline - Power to the People_part2.pdf [3MB]*

*
66. Pavel Tsatsouline - Power to the People_part3.pdf [2MB]*

*
67. Pavel Tsatsouline - Relax Into Stretch.pdf [3MB]*

*
68. Pavel Tsatsouline - Super Joints.pdf [3MB]*

*
69. Pete Sisco - 3 Things You Must Know For Gain A Mass Size.pdf [373KB]*

*
70. Pete Sisco - CNS Workout.pdf [726KB]*

*
71. Pete Sisco - PF Calculator.xls [17KB]*

*
72. Pete Sisco -Train Smart Weight Training.pdf [2MB]*

*
73. Ross Enamait - The Underground Guide To Warrior Fitness.pdf [2MB]*

*
74. Shawn C. LeBrun - 12 Simple Steps to Get Huge.pdf [658KB]*

*
75. Steve Holman & Jonathan Lawson - The Ultimate MASS WORKOUT.pdf [4MB]*

*
76. Stuart Mcrobert - Beyond Brawn 2Nd Edition.pdf [4MB]*

*
77. Stuart Mcrobert - Big Bench.pdf [9MB]*

*
78. Stuart McRobert - Hard Gainer.pdf [1MB]*

*
79. Stuart McRobert - Weight Training Techniques.pdf [15MB]*

*
80. Stuart McRobert - Why Conventional Bodybuilding Methods Suck.pdf [270KB]*

*
81. The Periodization Bible - Powerlifting Article.pdf [28KB]*

*
82. Tom Venuto - Bodybuilding Applied - Big Fat Lies.pdf [502KB]*

*
83. Tom Venuto - Bodybuilding vs Strength Training.pdf [113KB]*

*
84. Tom Venuto - Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle.pdf [2MB]*

*
85. Tom Venuto - Measure Your Own Body Fat.pdf [853KB]*

*
86. Tom Venuto - Mission Abdominals.pdf [798KB]*

*
87. Torrent_downloaded_from_Demonoid.com.txt [47 bytes]*

*
88. TurbulenceTraining Intro.pdf [9MB]*

*
89. US Navy - SEAL Physical Fitness Guide.pdf [16MB]*

*
90. Vince Gironda - Legend and Myth (334 pages).pdf [28MB]*

*
91. Vince Gironda - Training Secrets.pdf [268KB]*

*
92. Will Brink - Brinks Bodybuilding Revealed.pdf [7MB]*

In the words of Punch and Judy "That's the way to do it!"


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

haha cheers, can u highlight the good ones now though smart 4rse :lol:


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice one, reps given


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

fatstuff said:


> haha cheers, can u highlight the good ones now though smart 4rse :lol:


Done :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Strength-Training-Anatomy-2nd-Edition-pdf/4324ed067fad4b637a123d12b48867e5ae76efbba1c1

This one is invaluable aswell


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I expect some more reps :rolleye:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

fatstuff said:


> http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Strength-Training-Anatomy-2nd-Edition-pdf/4324ed067fad4b637a123d12b48867e5ae76efbba1c1
> 
> This one is invaluable aswell


Is that the one with loads of different exercises for each body part, with a detailed explanation and diagram highlighting each primary/secondary/tertiary muscle used?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes it is


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> Is that the one with loads of different exercises for each body part, with a detailed explanation and diagram highlighting each primary/secondary/tertiary muscle used?


Awesome book  Nice one Fatty


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I expect you all to go and read every book now lol


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> I expect some more reps :rolleye:


Now shutup B!TCH lol thnks mate


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

fatstuff said:


> Yes it is


Got it in real life :-D Well, had it. I lent it to a mate couple of years a go and the cvnt never gave it back! Now he lives in London! It was a PT at my old gym who recommend that book to me, and he was a skinny runt lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

its actually very good, it clears up arguments when people try and tell you pulldowns are for your shouldersss grrrrrr:cursing:


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

nice downloadable stuff there will read though it this weekend


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Girlfriends working all day tomorrow from 8am til 8pm so I can see some serious reading happenig tomorrow


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks fats. Reps given


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> Girlfriends working all day tomorrow from 8am til 8pm so I can see some serious reading happenig tomorrow


She going to read them to you? ha!

Nice work Fatty.. fairplay lad!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just a little bump if anybody missed out


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Having trouble getting these any ideas? error message when trying to download the torrent


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

What error message?


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

X -This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Set Association control panel

Keep getting that pop up


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

just downloaded thanks for the links man :thumb:


----------

